# *NICE* pictures



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I know I post too many pictures.

1 "Muriel", my favourite ram, in threat color

2 The male...

3 Muriel amorousy chasing the male (they've got a thing going now)

4 Muriel "chilling" as it were

5 One of the Bleedinghearts I bought about 10 days ago


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Those came out nice!!! Good job :3


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks 

Glad someone else is still using the forum


----------

